# RIP Juanito



## onefatdog (Oct 25, 2003)

Our Peruvian friend Juanito from Cusco died in Chile on the Rio Nulahue. Not many details yet.
Juanito was a bad ass paddler and a legend at the age of 34.
A friend to everyone he met on the river and always great to be with on and off the water.
He will be missed.
RIP Juanito.
Check out this link of Juanito doing what he loved from Kayak Session Mag.

WWGP Canada Entry 2013 on Vimeo

Juan Antonio de Ugarte - 2014 WWGP Application - Kayak Session Magazine


----------



## onefatdog (Oct 25, 2003)

It was that big heavy drop after the canyon/bridge on the Nilahue, He swam out into undercut. His crew was unable to reach him and nearly died trying.


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

Scary, I always thought that looked like a sweet clean drop. RIP

Salto del Nilahue on Vimeo


----------



## tango (Feb 1, 2006)

Condolences to all who knew Juanito. 

The Salto Nilahue is deceptive. I have heard accounts from friends of others having close calls at the cave on river left below the drop. My friend's and I had access issues on a road trip there once and ultimately did not run the drop. 




Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## tallboy (Apr 20, 2006)

He was an amazing individual, hard to believe he's actually gone. I was fortunate enough to spend time with him on the water in Peru. I'll always remember his smile and positive energy. Rest in peace juanito, this is a terrible loss, sending love to his family in Cusco.


----------

